# "Irish Markings" ?



## Jerry'sMom

What are "Irish markings" on a puppy? Explanation or Pics anyone?
I'm looking into a pup and this term was used...


----------



## Brodysmom

Irish markings are flashy with symmetry, like a boxer. Also known as tuxedo markings ....

One website describes it as ....

_*Irish Spotted or flashy pattern is symmetrical and includes a white chest, white band around the neck, white belly, and white feet or "boots." This pattern is commonly seen in herding dogs, and Boxers, among others.*_

Here's a website with some pics of IG's that show the irish pattern. I think it's gorgeous!

http://www.diavolinoigs.com/Markings.html


----------



## flippedstars

I've never heard of that ever??? Maybe it's green  ?? Or has a clover shape on it. JK. Sorry, I'm of no use here. Pictures?


----------



## Jerry'sMom

Brodysmom said:


> Here's a website with some pics of whippets that show the irish pattern. I think it's gorgeous!
> 
> http://www.diavolinoigs.com/Markings.html


thanks Tracy  That is a very informative website. Gorgeous IGs.



flippedstars said:


> I've never heard of that ever??? Maybe it's green  ?? Or has a clover shape on it. JK. Sorry, I'm of no use here. Pictures?


you are too funny 


I still hope someone has a Chi with Irish Markings and they post a pic
for me...


----------



## MisStingerRN

I don't think this is what you're looking for but look how cute this little heart shaped marking is!

http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/42489000/jpg/_42489988_chihuahua_getty416.jpg


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas

akc doesn't call it irish markings it is white markings but some breeders use the term to describe it. all four white paws, ring around neck white and tip of tail white. I don't have one with these markings but I found this one as an example hope this helps


----------



## Guess

The traditional white markings on a Border Collie  That's what always pops into my mind when I think of irish markings.


----------



## Brodysmom

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> akc doesn't call it irish markings it is white markings but some breeders use the term to describe it. all four white paws, ring around neck white and tip of tail white. I don't have one with these markings but I found this one as an example hope this helps


Great pic illustrating the markings! 

I think they are gorgeous.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas

yeah and really nice looking boy too, I have fun looking at chihuahuas can do it all day LOL


----------



## foggy

Hadn't heard of this! Very interesting. I think the markings are lovely!


----------



## chideb

I have a breeder friend in Texas that uses the term "Irish marking". The pic below is her current litter of pups with their mom.. The dark chocolate little girl has the irish markings.. I think she is gorgeous!


----------



## Ivy's mom

Willow has the white chest and feet, but that's it.









Lori


----------



## sugarbaby

wouldn't a black chi look so pretty with those markings


----------



## CindeRae

Very cute, I'd never heard it used in dogs.


----------



## rocky scotland

Awww cute chi puppy!

Rocky kinda has the markings described minus the white band around the neck, it is not a continuous band. I have never heard of it at all!

Good Luck Therese.


----------



## N*T*M*4U

do you think MoJie got the Irish marking?..


----------



## Amanda Kennedy

moni!!!!!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Great thread! Yes i use it as identical matchign markings. If it wasnt for the dollop of Chocolate on Tinys white band on his neck his would be irish. MoJie is a pretty example! That chocolate girl Deb is gorgeous!


----------



## rachellauren

I'd never heard of that term till now, but after looking at the pics, I think my jordan might have irish markings?


----------



## isolateyou

Irish markings are so lovely! It looks so classy. :_


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas

rachellauren said:


> I'd never heard of that term till now, but after looking at the pics, I think my jordan might have irish markings?
> 
> yes he does have the "irish markings" but remember it is just a term to use to describe the markings that's all. and he is very cute too!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas

N*T*M*4U said:


> do you think MoJie got the Irish marking?..


nope but Very beautiful


----------

